# Experienced carp fisherman a little help ?



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Been doing allot of research lately. Fishing for cats and bass and walleye most of my life o know for the most part how wind and air pressure and rain effect them. However now i have been studying carp. So I was hoping maybe some of you could give me your opinion on something.  Friday....which of course i will be working it will be about 83 degress with a WSW wind and allot of thunderstorms and rain. Obviously this will help to oxengeniate the water. However Saturday morning when I will be fishing it will be about 75 degrees , the temperature drop because of NW winds. ALSO BE PARTLY cloudy. So my question is, would you guys fish the wind in your face or on the back end of the wind? Allot of the UK guys who wrote articles seem to think the back end would be the best. However that's over there and their lakes are much more pressured


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just saw your question here. Try the carp forum toward the bottom of the page & you'll get much more response than here. Believe I'd follow the advice of the UK guys tho, as a carp is a carp wherever it's found.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

slick said:


> Been doing allot of research lately. Fishing for cats and bass and walleye most of my life o know for the most part how wind and air pressure and rain effect them. However now i have been studying carp. So I was hoping maybe some of you could give me your opinion on something. Friday....which of course i will be working it will be about 83 degress with a WSW wind and allot of thunderstorms and rain. Obviously this will help to oxengeniate the water. However Saturday morning when I will be fishing it will be about 75 degrees , the temperature drop because of NW winds. ALSO BE PARTLY cloudy. So my question is, would you guys fish the wind in your face or on the back end of the wind? Allot of the UK guys who wrote articles seem to think the back end would be the best. However that's over there and their lakes are much more pressured


when I fished for carp,i had 7 spots on the lake,i did not care about the wind,only when was cold I hide from the wind,i used slip sinker and some time bober.i used nightcrawlers,potatos, corn and homr made dow bols.i fished from 4am to 11pm with my frend,we fished 5 days in week for 2 month sumer brake.i would get 10 carps and he would get 30 carps,fishing same way next to each other.
do not overcook potatos and use melon bowler to make bowls for bait.
make dowe,use only egs and all purpose flower ad sugar and flawor,vanila or what you like,mix the dow not to be soft,has to be hard,to not fly of the hook,we were casting 3 Oz slip sinker to cast 50 yards.we did not care about the weather,we dressed properly and went fishing.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I got into carp fishing for a few years, but my experience is limited to rivers. My favorite areas were those that were wind protected, roughly 2-4 feet deep, and had immediate access to deep water of 12-16 feet within 50 yards or so. 

Maybe this isn't sporting, but if I knew that I would have a few mornings to fish I would pre-bait the area with corn at least 72 hours in advance and keep chucking out fresh supply after I had fished each day.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Happysnag, how were your potatos fixed ?


----------

